# Combined Kits "PRO RUNNER"



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I purchased this poorly half built and brush painted Road Runner at a garage sale well over a year ago. I have worked with it on and off trying to make something from it. It was missing many pieces and I have located most of what I needed to complete all for the body, bumpers, grill, and rear window, all except the tail lights. I have combined 3 kits so far to come up with this:*





*A great deal of fun time and effort has gone into the body alone to remove the two thick cotes of red and blue brush paint. Now promed, painted, and about 4 cotes of gloss clear cote:*



*I used the chassis from Bob Gliddens T-Bird Pro Stock car and purchased a resin cast, nicely detailed 426 Hemi and tranny for the power plant:*


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I am still kicking ideas around on how the final looks would be. I like the look of the flat hood, but have a dual 4 tunnel ram set up I like as well. I have fabricated a cowl from styrene plastic I will have to use if I use the tunnel ram. Still not sure...*


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)




----------

